# The Donkey Sanctuary



## Frances Ann (3 November 2016)

I am studying public relations as part of a journalism certificate course. I have selected The Donkey Sanctuary as a stellar organization solely based on it's PR. That website is outstanding. There is so much readable detail. It's well organized and speaks to a well managed communication strategy. I am so impressed I may come over to visit next May for Donkey Week. But, can the visit equal the publications? It sounds like they are doing great work for donkey and mule welfare in UK and abroad. Is it the real deal as we say in USA? 

I love donkeys and have had the pleasure of caring for one at an equine rescue. I call him Narcisetto and enjoy giving him a brush when I can.


----------



## chillipup (3 November 2016)

Frances Ann said:



			I am studying public relations as part of a journalism certificate course. I have selected The Donkey Sanctuary as a stellar organization solely based on it's PR. That website is outstanding. There is so much readable detail. It's well organized and speaks to a well managed communication strategy. I am so impressed I may come over to visit next May for Donkey Week. But, can the visit equal the publications? It sounds like they are doing great work for donkey and mule welfare in UK and abroad. Is it the real deal as we say in USA? 

I love donkeys and have had the pleasure of caring for one at an equine rescue. I call him Narcisetto and enjoy giving him a brush when I can.
		
Click to expand...

Yes Frances Ann, The Donkey Sanctuary is definitely the 'real deal' in my opinion, and well worth a visit to their HQ in Sidmouth, Devon, England, if you decide to travel over to the UK.

I attended two, of their free of charge, Donkey Training Days, prior to adopting a pair of donkeys from them. The  instruction given was invaluable and worth every second. They like potential adopters to attend at least one of their free training days and despite being free of charge, do, understandably, welcome any donations of course. 

As you will be travelling such a long distance, I would definitely make contact with the Sanctuary well ahead of your visit and inform them of your interests and any particular department you'd specifically like to visit within the Sanctuary. I'm sure you'll find them very accommodating. If you'd like to spend time with their PR team in their offices, I'm sure they would arrange it for you. 

If you can incorporate a day or two of training, I'm positive you would enjoy it immensely. There is nothing quite like being stood amongst 50 or so darling little furry donkeys, snuffling and nudging you. It's absolute heaven. 

There is a lovely old thatched roofed public house, only 1.5 miles from the Sanctuary, which provides excellent en suite bed and breakfast accommodation. It is called the Blue Ball Inn. I stayed here whilst attending the Donkey Sanctuary course and can highly recommend it, for both comfort and quality of food. It is called the Blue Ball Inn:- www.blueballinnsidford.co.uk

Let me know if I can be of any further help FA and if you decide to travel over the pond to us, do please share your experiences on the forum, I'd love to know how your visit goes


----------



## Frances Ann (3 November 2016)

Thanks so much for this lovely reply. I have the dates now for Donkey Week in May 2017. I do believe I will plan on visiting. I have further plans to go on to Lucca Italy for a week as well. Yes, it's a long journey so I will enjoy two weeks in Europe. 

Take care


----------



## jhoward (4 November 2016)

The sanctuary also has many other centres that are not open to the public, they could also.be of interest if your doing a course as Will offer something away from the one where there main focus is the public


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 November 2016)

I'm local to the East Devon area and know the Blue Ball pub that someone on here has mentioned! This super little pub burnt down a few years ago and they've completely rebuilt it, as a local I've been in there since the re-building, and honestly, you'd hardly know, they've done it so well.

I am assuming you are not in the UK OP? If you decide to visit the Sidmouth Donkey Sanctuary then give me a yell: yes there are other places both around the local area (I ride past one of their concerns regularly in fact) and further afield, where the DS have activity, but the main publicity is obviously concerning their site at Sidmouth. My understanding is that they have a second-to-none operating theatre there.

If you decide to stay at the Blue Ball - then let me know and I'll stand you a drink!!! PS bring your hat and if I've got anything half rideable at the time we'll go for a trot round the block or summat.........


----------



## Frances Ann (4 November 2016)

Hi, I am far away across the pond as you say in Massachusetts. I am planning way ahead a trip to Europe in May 2017. I volunteer at an equine rescue in my town and we have one donkey. I call him Narcisetto and have been so pleased to take care of him. I read a book by an American/Irishman name Kevin O'Connor. He went around Ireland with a donkey and cart in 1969. His book is titled: The Last of the Donkey Pilgrims. Kevin lives in my state and continues to go over to Ireland for visits and tours with folks. So, I am a bit curious about donkeys and think they are something special. I'd go but mostly it's a coach tour, I'd rather walk about, not be driven here and there. I went to Sicily last year on my own and was glad I did not do a formal tour. People on buses buzz in and out of sites very fast. On one's own is best so I can linger and take it all in. Who knows if I'll ever return. 

The PR person at the sanctuary replied me and sent the Donkey Week brochure for May 2017. I am deciding how long to be on the tour, a few days or all seven. We have nothing to compare the organization and communication to in USA. Nobody works so well for donkey or other animal welfare. 

I'll stay in touch and we'll see what happens next.

Cheers


----------

